# So I got my new phone...



## itsRelay (May 12, 2012)

And so far I think I'm in love with it? lol.. I came along over here from a Droid 2 Global which I was completely /disheartened/ to part with. But now.. This dedicated fifth row! Larger screen and upgraded camera.. Oh, dual core, right? :x

But I don't even know where to begin, here.. And there doesn't seem to be /too/ much activity. Are there some pretty stable ROMs or ways to root? I simply ask because I only just got it and have little fiddle time before work, but I do plan on reading further on into the forums later tonight or such.


----------



## rickhamilton620 (Dec 23, 2011)

The ICS ROM's are pretty good, especially if you manage to not have wi-fi issues. Chrome Beta won't work but i havent found that to be much of a problem.

Hopefully things pick up more though...


----------

